# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Superbike-WM  in Thailand

## schiene

*Thailand: Sonne, Palmen, Superbike-WM*

"In nicht einmal drei Wochen gibt die Superbike-WM ihr Debüt in Thailand. Kurzentschlossene können ein Rennwochenende unter Palmen zum Kampfpreis erleben.

Der «Chang International Circuit» ist *vom 20. bis 23. März* Austragungsort des ersten Meetings der Superbike-WM in Thailand. Das Südostasiatische Land lockt mit subtropischen Wetter, paradiesischer Landschaft und günstigen Preisen. 

10 Tage in einer günstigen Unterkunft sind bereits um 800 Euro inklusive Flug verfügbar. Wer es komfortabler haben möchte, muss etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Das Wochenendticket ist mit unter 30 Euro ein Sonderangebot.

Übrigens: Das Interesse an der Superbike-WM in Thailand ist gewaltig. Viele Tribünen sind bereits ausverkauft oder es sind nur noch Restkarten erhältlich. Die oftmals geäusserte Kritik, internationale Rennserien wandern an Orte mit wenig Interesse am Motorsport Rennsport ab, trifft auf diesen Fall absolut nicht zu."
Quelle:
http://www.speedweek.com/sbk/news/71...erbike-WM.html

----------

